# Maybe the trade wasnt so bad



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Nazr and Tim have had some good games even during the losses last week. Nazr had a wonderful game last night... The problems were Marbury was in a bit of a shooting slump last week as was Penny and some others. and of course Allan Houston being out didnt help. Now that Nazr and TT are getting comfy with their new team and the guys are getting comfy with them, this trade maybe isnt so bad. Combine that with the return of Allan Houston and the return of Marbury's shooting stroke we can get on a roll again. I love Nazr' prescence in the middle, he seems to have a nose for the ball and is a terrific rebounder and he is more polished offensively than I thought. He has a nice little touch using the backboard and is a pretty good finisher in traffic. He is getting better with the pick and roll also. I'm not so down on the trade as I was originally.


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

Yep, Nazr has been great these past few games. More games like that and, with TT playing well, and we could say we got the better end of the deal.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Who do the Raptors have at center? Chris Bosh, he of the 210 pounds? Jerome Moiso, he of the PF lottery bust?

There's a reason the Raptors are the worst rebounding team in the league. Nazr having a good game against a pencil thin rookie with no decent substitute doesn't surprise me.


----------



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

Taking that all out of account, Nazr did also have 15 boards against the Sixers, hes playing well recently.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

i actually like the guys we have now better than Keith and Doleac. Mohammed gets alot of garbage points off offensive boards and he has a decent touch off the glass, while we had to run plays to get doleac any buckets(pick n roll) and his mid range game wasnt really that reliable. 

I like Tim Thomas better than Keith because hes more consistent. Yes he is. Hes better in the post than Keith, so he gets easier, higher percentage shots. Keith in the post is a turnover or a blocked shot by a 8 inch shorter player. And i like him more because of the 3 posters hes made already(clippers, amare, dalembert)

of course i still like keith, i respect what he did here. and i wont forget that reverse dunk on the sonics, ever since that game hes been playing great.


----------



## Peter123321 (Jan 2, 2004)

Considering the rest of the Eastern COnference centers, Bosh is probably above average. We probably have one of the top five centers in the east if Nazr continues getting ten and ten. The centers in the east suck, you have to remember.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

I have never seen so much bandwagoneering as I see here. You guys amaze me. No matter who we have, he's better than who we had...right? TT more consistent than VH? A better lost post scorer? Put down the crack pipe my friend. Nazr is the key to this deal. If he is a player, then people will forget that VH is better than TT. I imagine that if both players make the same money there is not a single GM that takes TT over VH. Bottom oline: if the Knicks win, I don't care who is better. If they lose because of offensive production, then I hate the trade.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Pacers: Jermaine O'Neal, Jeff Foster, Scot Pollard
Pistons: Rasheed Wallace, Ben Walace, Mehmet Okur, Elden Campbell, Darko Milicic
Hornets: Jamaal Magloire, Robert Traylor
Cavaliers: Zydrunas Ilgauskas, Tony Battie
Bulls: Eddy Curry, Antonio Davis
Celtics: Raef LaFrentz (injured), Chris Mihm, Mark Blount
Sixers: Samuel Dalembert, Derrick Coleman, Marc Jackson

Those are eastern center tandems that are just as good or better than Nazr/Deke.

I also think Nazr ranks around 7th on the eastern centers list.

Don't forget that this years draft is deep with centers. Atlanta and Orlando are likely going to get Howard and Okafor. The only promising thing I can think of is that the Hornets will be moving west.

And please notice how the Pacers and Pistons easily have the best center tandems in the east. Reasons#1 and 2 that the Marbury Knicks will never make it to the Conference Finals, much less "win now" and win a championship.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

All I know is that the Knicks are back to winning ball games and Tim, Nazr and Sweetney have played well. That's all that matters.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

We have possibly the best backcourt in the NBA, I think we can give them a run for their money....


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Huh? Oh wait, that's right.

Allan Houston > Kobe Bryant.


----------



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

Howard Eisley>Stephon Marbury.

That isn't the best backcourt, Phoenix has the best easily.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Funny, I thought I was supposed to be the guy who always brought up Eisley?


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

People also need to remember that the hawks were in salary dump mode. We probably could have gotten Nazr straight up for Doleac just because they wanted expiring contracts.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> People also need to remember that the hawks were in salary dump mode. We probably could have gotten Nazr straight up for Doleac just because they wanted expiring contracts



KBF,you are a reasonable man:no:

How do you propose we could have swapped Doleac for Naz straight up ?????

I think the answer is probably NOT......

go check salaries


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

mayb othella who expires next yr along wit doleac for naz and a 2nd i wuda liked


----------

